# Terribilis...skinny and not eating



## Nubster (Jun 16, 2008)

Out of five one is not doing well. Very skinny and not eating much. Still active and no visible signs of anything. Fecal showed hook worm but I was told it was not a heavy load. It is possible that this frogs fecal did not make it in to the sample that was tested so I guess I can send in a sample from this frog only to see. But in the mean time, anything I can do? I have pancur for the hook worm. Is there a way to use the powder to treat a non eating frog?


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

I would separate and quarantine the non-eating frog. Collect a fecal sample from the quarantine enclosure and make observations from there. 

If it ends up positive then you get to treat them all and take down and sanitize the tank. 

Are your frogs adults? What size tank are they in?


----------



## Nubster (Jun 16, 2008)

They are about 5 months old now and are already in QT, each frog in it's own box. I am using clear plastic shoe box size containers. I am on the second week of treatment of all the frogs for the hook worm using pancur. But when I originally sent in the fecal for the exam, I cleaned out the QT boxes the night before I collected the fecals so that I knew that whatever samples I got were fresh and I was only able to get samples from 3 of the 5 frogs so it is possible that the sick frog did not give up a sample. So it may have something the others do not or just have a heavier load of hook worm. I am going to collect a sample from this frog today and send it in asap but in the mean time any suggestions? It poops very little so it is eating but there are still lots of flies still alive at the next feeding and the frog is skinny so it is not eating that much which means it is not getting much if any of the meds. Is there a way to get the meds to the frogwhen it won't eat? Force feed maybe? A soak of some sort?


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

You can force feed but this a last resort. I use plant ID tags or thin guitar picks to pry open mouths. This is a last resort, at this point you may need to consult a vet. Your set-ups sound good. He maybe stressed from to many flies, not enough cover. I know they are bold, but cover is important.


----------

